# need advice- ibs, lactose intolerance, faecal body odour



## bournemouth123 (Jan 14, 2015)

---- i just wrote this all out then accidentally refreshed the page and lost it all  so ill write a shorter version (and i cant be asked to spell and grammar check it again sorry) -----

ill start from the beginning or what i think is the start, when i was 16 im not proud of this but i started taking recreational drugs, this carried on for about 8 months until i started noticing some small psychological affects along with mild ibs which i didnt pay much attention to, it took about 4 months of trying to stop taking drugs till i actually did, i finally stopped when over night almost i developed sever ibs lactose intolerance and faecal body odour, for a while i didnt know what was causing it so i went to the doctors (only told them about the flatulence and diarrhoea, not the drugs or faecal body odour because i still wasn't sure if the odour wasn't in my head) the doctor gave me a blood test and suggest i start excluding foods e.g lactose, the blood results all came back fine, after removing lactose from my diet along with some probiotics and drinking aleo vera i noticed such a dramatic improvement that i didnt go back to the doctors for a while, the constant farts were gone, the body odour was far less frequent, mostly when i got hot and sweaty, however the ibs was still serious- in social situation i would get diarrhoea 4-5 times in the space of a few hours till i was completely empty of poo, because of this i became very anti social from February- june, when my friends asked why i wasnt going out i just said i was staying in to revise and would avoid seeing them, in june i went back to the doctors and they took a stool sample which came back all fine, they also prescribed me loperamide which stop diarrhoea and are so good, i just take them 4 hours before i go out and im fine, also as it was summer i started running again and realised that the smell was coming from my sweat, so i would go for a long run before then shower before i met my friends and along with alot of deodorant i would not get bad smell comments, also as it was summer i would spend alot more time outside which odour is alot less obvious so i became alot happier than i had been and more social, for the past 6 months ive been at uni and things have been the same except i think im developing an intolerance to another food as ive been experiencing alot of flatulence and im not sure whats causing it, i went to the doctor at uni( still didnt tell her about the body odour problem because im embarrassed about it which is stupid ) she booked me in for more blood tests and said that after the tests come back she will send me to a gastrointestinal specialist, i was wondering if anyone else has been through similar things and how they dealt with it? from what ive read online this is permanent- ive spent over a year like this now and i really cant live the rest of my life like this it is very depressing, im scared to do basic human things like get in a relationship with someone because what if i started smelling in bed and they had to sleep in it with me, at social situations im very a wear of the problem and will situation myself at a distance from other people, so i will tend not to sit next to or touch people, i do have good friends but i am very lonely and sad and really cant live like this the rest of my life. thanks


----------



## Namd (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow your story is really similar to mine but unfortunately I don't know any advice I can give to you because I haven't found a solution yet either. 
I'm gonna have a colonoscopy in a few months so if you have yours first could you please say how it went? I'm really nervous about mine


----------

